# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  سؤال حساس خاص للبنات ؟

## ???... why ...???

:.......................:عندي سؤال مهم......
..........يحتاج الى تفكير العقل .........
.......مع استشارة القلب في اتخاد هذا القرار

السؤال: ادا تقدم لخطبتك شابين 
1-احدهما يحبك و لكنك لا تحبينه?
2-و الاخر تحبينه و لكنك تعلمين انه لا يحبك و لا يفكر فيك و لا يقدرك حتى?

.....من يا ترى يكون سعيد الحظ ? و لماذا اذا امكن ?
ارجوا من البنات ان يجبن بصدق عن السؤال
و لكم مني فائق التقدير و الاحترام....


فكروا بعقولكم مو بقلوبكم لانكم راح تتعبوا لو فكرتوا بقلوبكم 
خذوا الموضوع بشكل جدي وشوفوا ايش راح تعملوا 

تحياااتي لي الجميع

----------


## نقاء الروح

انا افضل انو الموافقة تكون للسخص اللي ما بحبه لانو بصراحة  المراة عندما تحب تحب من يهتم بها ويرعاها ويحترمها ويحسسها بالامان والرجل اذا أحب بنظري يكون قد احب بصدق اكبر بالتالي مع الايام كفيلةان تغرس محبته في قلبها

----------


## ???... why ...???

و الاخر تحبينه و لكنك تعلمين انه لا يحبك و لا يفكر فيك و لا يقدرك حتى؟

انتي عارفة نقاء ايش عواقب اختريارك انتي اختي الموضوع من ناحية عاطفية وانا سبق وذكرت ان التفكير في العقل وليس بعاطفة

بإختصار انتي هيك رايحة تخربي مش بيتك لا انتي هيك رايحة تهيني حالك (و لا يقدرك حتى?)

اتمني انك تعيدي النضر في الموضوع وتاخذي القرار الصحيح وشكرا علي مرورك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا بالنسبه الي ما بختار ولا واحد ..
لانه اذا اخترت اللي بحبني وانا ما بحبه .. رح يكون شو ما يعمل ما بعجبني لاني اصلا مش مقتنعه فيه كشخص عشان هيك ما رح اقتنع شو ما عمل ..
ولو اخترت اللي انا بحبه وهو ما بحني ولا بفكر فيي كمان نفس الشي شو ما اعمل ما بعجبه و ما بقبل فيه لانه مو قابل فيي ومو مقتنع اصلا ..

وعالحاتين ما رح اكون مبسوطه .. عشان هيك اضل متل ما انا و ما اختار ولا واحد بكون احسن من انه اكمل حياتي وانا خايفه ومتردده..

واللي اله نصيب باخذه .. وكل شي قسمه ونصيب ..

----------


## down to you

ولا واحد
الشعور لازم يكون متبادل من الطرفين

----------


## anoucha

بختار يلي بيحبني بيجووز بعدين بصير حبو مين بيعرف؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعني بس سؤال ليش الثاني رح يجي يخطبني اذا ما بحبني زي ما بتقول ؟

----------


## نقاء الروح

انت ما فهمتني انا ما بختار الشخص اللي بحبه انا وانما الشخص الذي يحبني انا 
وبنظري لازم يكون احساس من الطرفين

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما بعرف لما انحط بالموقف بخبركم  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

هو كيف يكون مايحب ويجي يخطب ؟؟؟؟؟ ايش الي يجبره؟؟؟

هو اكيد مااجى واختا رني الا وحاسس بشي اتجاهي حتى وان لم يكن حب

عشان هيك لو اجى الي بحبو اختاره هو

----------


## دموع الورد

انا بالنسبه لي بختار الي بختار الي بحبني

لانه الرجل صعب انو يحب و اذا حب بيعيشني بسعاده و بخاف على مشاعري...اما انا بحبوا بكون مستهتر بمشاعري 
لذلك بفضل الرجل الي بحبني :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

> انا بالنسبه لي بختار الي بختار الي بحبني
> 
> لانه الرجل صعب انو يحب و اذا حب بيعيشني بسعاده و بخاف على مشاعري...اما انا بحبوا بكون مستهتر بمشاعري 
> لذلك بفضل الرجل الي بحبني


 
بس يادموع هو اجى يخطب كيف مايحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ والرجل مايختار شي مايحبه 

مدام اجى اكيد في شي حاسه

----------


## شمعة امل

ما رح اخطار ولا واحد 
بس اذا اظطررت رح اختار اللي يحبني وانا ما بحبوا لانو بيجوز رح حبوا بعدين 
شكرا على الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

> ما رح اخطار ولا واحد 
> بس اذا اظطررت رح اختار اللي يحبني وانا ما بحبوا لانو بيجوز رح حبوا بعدين 
> شكرا على الموضوع


 

شو هالتناقض لشو تحبو لكان انا مستغربة منكم والله 

اسمحو لي بقلك ده مش حب الي يحب يختار نار حبيبو ولاجنة غيرو هيك بعرف انا وشكرا

----------


## شمعة امل

> شو هالتناقض لشو تحبو لكان انا مستغربة منكم والله 
> 
> اسمحو لي بقلك ده مش حب الي يحب يختار نار حبيبو ولاجنة غيرو هيك بعرف انا وشكرا


بس تختاري حدا انت بتحبيه وهو لا بتكون صعبه عليكي والله و انت اللي رح تتعذبي مش هو فاختاري راحت بالك احسن يا دليله

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بختار الشخص الي بحبني حتى لو ما كنت احبه ومع الايام اكيد رح اصير احبه
اما احب شخص وهو ما بحبني لا ما بفضلها ابدا حتى لو على حساب مشاعري ..

----------


## شمعة امل

> انا لو بنت ما بختار ولا واحد منهم
> 
> بس الحمد لله انا شب


اكيد ما رح نختار ولا واحد بس اذا لزم الامر  انك تختار شو بتعمل ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

انا بالنسبه الي ما راح ختار ولا واحد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (72):

----------


## دموع الورد

> بس يادموع هو اجى يخطب كيف مايحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ والرجل مايختار شي مايحبه 
> 
> مدام اجى اكيد في شي حاسه




انا بحكي على اساس السؤال ....بس اكيد اذا هوه حاسس اتجاهي شي..راح اقبل ب الي بحبني

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بختار اللي بحبني [/align]

----------


## دليلة

يبقى ماتحبو ولاتعرفو شو معنى الحب صدقوني تشتري راحتك بالك لما تاخدي الي تحبي ياشمعة امل ولو ماتحبيه شو ماعمل ماراح تحسي بيه
ولو تحبي بجد راح تلقي لنفسك الف عدر وزي ماقلتي اتزوج الي يحبني

عشان مع الوقت راح احبه كمان بقلك الي تحبيه مع الوقت بيجوز راح يحبك
مع انو هدي نادرا ماتحصل حد يحب شخص مايحبو ولا كمان يجي يخطبو 
بس نحكي فرضا

----------


## دليلة

> انا بحكي على اساس السؤال ....بس اكيد اذا هوه حاسس اتجاهي شي..راح اقبل ب الي بحبني


تقبلي بلي يحبك وليش لتحبي لكان ؟؟؟

انتي لما تحبي شخص اكيد راح يكون كل احلامك وامالك معلقة بيه ويكون بالنسبة لك كل شي
كيف لما يجي يتحقق الحلم تقولي لا مش منطق هدا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
سؤال بحير شوي
 :Db465236ff: 
بس يمكن بختار الشب يلي هو بحبني لأنو ممكن يخليني حبو

اما الشب يلي بدي كون حاببتو وهو لأ رح يكون بلاه احسن

[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> تقبلي بلي يحبك وليش لتحبي لكان ؟؟؟
> 
> انتي لما تحبي شخص اكيد راح يكون كل احلامك وامالك معلقة بيه ويكون بالنسبة لك كل شي
> كيف لما يجي يتحقق الحلم تقولي لا مش منطق هدا



يا دليله يعني اذا اجا انسان يخطبني وانا بحبوا بس هوه مثلا  خطبني تحت ظغوط معينه
احكيلك بصراحه ما راح اقبل

اما اجا واحد يخطبني عن حب...فأكيد راح اقبل لانوا بصراحه راح يحققلي السعاده

----------


## شمعة امل

> يا دليله يعني اذا اجا انسان يخطبني وانا بحبوا بس هوه مثلا خطبني تحت ظغوط معينه
> احكيلك بصراحه ما راح اقبل
> 
> اما اجا واحد يخطبني عن حب...فأكيد راح اقبل لانوا بصراحه راح يحققلي السعاده


صح  :Smile:

----------


## المتميزة

أن تحب شخص فهذا لا شيءوأن يحبك شخص فهذا بعض الشيءوان تحب الشخص الذي يحبك فهذا كل شيء

اكيد لازم الحب يكون متبادل من الطرفين

----------


## دليلة

> يا دليله يعني اذا اجا انسان يخطبني وانا بحبوا بس هوه مثلا خطبني تحت ظغوط معينه
> احكيلك بصراحه ما راح اقبل
> 
> اما اجا واحد يخطبني عن حب...فأكيد راح اقبل لانوا بصراحه راح يحققلي السعاده


لا اكيد لو فيها ضغوط عليه وهيك حكي اكيد الواحد اله كرامة مهما كان 

انا كنت بحكي على اساس انو جاي يخطب من نفسه حكيت بشكل عام يعني 

وان شاء الله يارب ماتصادفو هاي الحالة ويجي الي يحبكم وتحبوه

----------


## دموع الورد

> لا اكيد لو فيها ضغوط عليه وهيك حكي اكيد الواحد اله كرامة مهما كان 
> 
> انا كنت بحكي على اساس انو جاي يخطب من نفسه حكيت بشكل عام يعني 
> 
> وان شاء الله يارب ماتصادفو هاي الحالة ويجي الي يحبكم وتحبوه


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ???... why ...???

انا اتئسف علي عدم وجودي بينكم 

بس اتمنى ان الجميع اعجبوا الموضوع واتمنى الاستفادة

بسراحة الحب حلو جميل ولكن قد يكون مدمر 


الموضوع مش بحبني وبحبة لا الموضوع موضوع عقل بس ياترى لو ( اعوذ بالله من كلمة لو ) صار الموقف مع اي اخت اتمني انهى ما تحكم قلبهى لا تحكم عقلهي 

وشكرا علي من قدم ومن تقدم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> بختار يلي بيحبني بيجووز بعدين بصير حبو مين بيعرف؟




يعين انتي يلي ما بتحبي اوكي  ممكن تحكي احتمال بجوز ما يحبك شو بتعملي هذيك الساعة

----------


## ???... why ...???

عبود بتعمل هيك  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 

الله يعين يالي ما بحب انوشة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## رموش حزينه

*بختار اللي بحبه اكيد ومع الوقت رح يحبني انا متاكده ولو ما حبني بطخه*

----------


## ???... why ...???

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكيد رح اختار اللي بيحبني     
 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## ???... why ...???

> اكيد رح اختار اللي بيحبني


 
بس ليش بتعيطي الشديفات   علي فكرة الموضوع بس تفكير عميق 

وإنشالله ربنا ما يحطك في هيك موقف  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: 

وشكرا :SnipeR (18):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بعيط بس خجلانه يا خوي

----------


## ???... why ...???

:SnipeR (15):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مابختار اي واحد فيهم 
لانه اذا اخترت الشخص الذي احبه وهو لا يحبني فسوف ابقى طوال حياتي اسعى جاهدة الى ان يحبني وبالنهاية ممكن ما يتحقق هالشيء
واذا اخترت الشخص الذي يحبني وانا لا احبه فهو كذلك الامر سوف يبقى طوال حياته يسعى جاهدا الى ان احبه وسوف ابقى انا اراه على اساس انه الشخص الذي احبه وهذا خداع وانا لا احب ذلك 
وفي كلتا الحالتين سوف اكون تعيسة
لذلك الافضل ان يكون الاثنان يتبادلان الحب والمشاعر

----------


## ???... why ...???

جواب مقنع بصراحة والله اقنعتيني 

بس بكل حالة من هاي الحالت بتحتمل الاحتمال اذا انا شاطر فى الرياضيات كان حليتها بس انا مش شاطر:upset8::upset8:

----------


## lara.z

تختاري الشخص يلي يحك لان هو يلي تكوني سعيدة معه 
شكرا

----------


## &روان&

*رح اختار اللي بحبني
اكيد*

----------

